# Lý do mẹ nên chọn máy làm mát không khí cho bé thay vì điều hòa



## vietmom (12/4/18)

Làm thế nào để bảo vệ con mình an toàn trước sự thay đổi của thời tiết, hay của các thiết bị xunh quanh mà bạn sử dụng cho con như thiết bị làm mát là điều mà các bà mẹ luôn quan tâm.




Với trẻ nhỏ đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh đã có rất nhiều khuyến cáo về việc sử dụng điều hòa có thể gây ra các bệnh về đường hô hấp. Việc sử dụng điều hòa không đúng cách rất dễ gây ra bệnh viêm phổi cho trẻ. Chính vì thế, sự ra đời của máy làm mát một thiết bị làm mát hoàn toàn mới có thể khắc phục được các nhược điểm của điều hòa được xem là một giải pháp hữu hiệu phù hợp sử dụng cho những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ hoặc người già. Vậy đâu là lý do khiến máy làm mát không khí có thể thay thế điều hòa cho bé?

*Máy làm mát giúp cân bằng độ ẩm không khí*
Do làm mát bằng hơi nước tự nhiên nên máy làm mát tạo không khí dễ chịu, luôn dưỡng ẩm cho da, tránh khô da mất nước mang lại cho bạn một làn da tràn đầy và căng mịn. Máy làm mát từ từ, không lạnh sâu và đột ngột nên tránh trường hợp sốc nhiệt, ảnh hưởng sức khỏe của bé.
Trong khí đó khi sử dụng điều hòa không khí sẽ gây ra khô da mất nước, điều này không tốt với con trẻ khiến chúng dễ bị ho, ngạt mũi, viêm hoạng, viêm xoang mà nặng hơn nữa dẫn tới viêm phổi.

*Máy làm mát không khí cho bé giấc ngủ sâu*

*

*​
Do hoạt động của máy làm mát không khí không gây ồn ào nên dễ mang đến giấc ngủ sâu cho bé, với nhiệt độ và độ ẩm trong phòng ở mức cân bằng nên bé cũng cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn và ngủ ngon hơn

*Công nghệ tiên tiến giúp làm sạch không khí trong phòng*
Một số loại máy làm mát hiện đại, ví dụ máy làm mát FujiE được trang bị Ionizer (máy ion hóa không khí) giúp loại bỏ các hạt bụi bẩn từ không khí. Quá trình loại bỏ bụi bẩn bằng cách tạo ra hơn 1 triệu ion âm cho mỗi cm2 của không khí, Ionizer sẽ chắt lọc không khí bụi bẩn, tạp chất trở thành không khí tươi mát của thiên nhiên vào không gian phòng để khiến không gian nhà của bạn giống như một spa thư giãn với sự thoải mái hoàn hảo.

*Đối lưu không khí*

*

*​
Máy làm mát trong nhà và ngoài trời giúp tăng đối lưu, cấp khí tươi mới, tốt cho sức khỏe. Máy làm mát không khí ưu việt hơn điều hòa rất nhiều do nó dùng được cả cho những không gian mở nơi mà điều hòa không khí sẽ không làm được điều đó, ngoài ra máy làm mát không khí còn tăng sự lưu chuyển không khí trong phòng giúp không khí luôn tươi mới và trong lành.

*Sử dụng đơn giản*

*

*​
Khi bạn sử dụng điều hòa thì có nhiều chức năng với các mức điều chỉnh nhiệt khác nhau với những gia đình có người già thì nhiều khi sử dụng không quen sẽ rất bất tiện. nhưng nếu như sử dụng máy làm mát không khí thì hoàn toàn khác.
Có quá nhiều lý do để thuyết phục các mẹ sắm ngay một chiếc máy làm mát cho bé nhà mình trong mùa hè này phải không nào? Là những bà mẹ thông thái các mẹ hãy lựa chọn những chiếc máy làm mát cao cấp thông minh để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho bé yêu của mình khi mùa hè tới. Để tham khảo những mẫu máy làm mát mới nhất với công nghệ hiện đại nhất quý vị vui lòng truy cập fujie.com.vn.

_Nguồn: eva_


----------

